# Regnum Silenti - my 2012 yard display



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

First of all, more pictures (taken with my iPhone; my DSL didn't do that much better, it's just not suited for night shots) can be found in my profile album.

Second, I think I finally found a name I like. Regnum Silenti translated roughly means Kingdom of Silence. From a mistranslation of Kingdom of the Dead. Next year will hopefully include more cemetery elements *and* LED pin spots on them.

The skeleton is a Costco pose-n-stay, with fake hair from the Dollar Tree hotglued on. My four year old wanted a part of the display to be a girl...hence the hair. Since it was red hair she named it Ariel. Unintentionally creepy...

Also, thanks go to guys like Pumpkinrot, Skull-n-Bones and anyone else who has done pumpkin kreeps or anything pumpkin related. Love those guys, made my first one about 4 years ago I think.

Anyway, here they go...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The pumpkin guy is awesome and Ariel is a hoot. Very kid friendly. Your lighting looks good from the pic as well!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

That's funny you say kid friendly. My youngest was scared of the whole thing after an unfortunate stringing up the bat incident and I had one kid too scared to come up the drive to TOT. But then again, I go for atmosphere instead or gore or pop-up scares, so maybe it does count as kid friendly.

Thanks!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Offwhiteknight said:


> That's funny you say kid friendly. My youngest was scared of the whole thing after an unfortunate stringing up the bat incident and I had one kid too scared to come up the drive to TOT. But then again, I go for atmosphere instead or gore or pop-up scares, so maybe it does count as kid friendly.
> 
> Thanks!


Should have clarified that Ariel is kid friendly. The pumpkinrot character is pretty sinister looking, as it should be! We don't use gore either, and also go for atmospheric scares/tension.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I like it (and I loved your album too)...and I am sure a little fright on Halloween is called for. Kids are resilient...they bounce right back, and if they don't deal with chills and thrills as little ones, they grow up being scared of the dark....I like how you hid your spotlights with the pumpkins. Very creative subterfuge!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So the question is, why IS that one pumpkinkreep so happy when the others are so deliciously eerie?:jol:

I think the story about your daughter wanting a girl in the display is charming


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Love that pumpkin creep!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I like your use of red and green lighting and your pumpkinkreep is really hot!


----------

